# HPX-S GPS Question



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Here are the dimensions: W x H x D 352 x 225 x 98 mm (13.84 x 8.87 x 3.82") with bracket: 377 x 241 x 120 (14.85 x 9.47 x 4.71)


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Flyboy said:


> So, my dad and I are getting a Maverick HPX-S with an over-console grab bar. We know we want to get a Simrad NSS Evo 3 but were not sure what size. We're between the 9" and the 12". The main question is will the 12" fit under the grab bar?


12” under the garb bar will be tough I feel like. But maverick does a forward tilt to the grab bar going across the console, so you may have enough room to mount it behind the grab bar. Maybe.


----------

